# Newbie question regarding front ride height...



## jpalmer1717 (11 mo ago)

I just picked up my first Pontiac, it's a '69 LeMans Wagon...I am going to upgrade the front drum brakes. While I'm in there I need to do something to bring the height down in the front. The pic I am attaching probably won't be the wheels/tires I put on this but they are the size I will use. When I threw them on I was really surprised to see how high the front wheel well is still. Anyhow, my question is- what are folks doing to get the stance right on these? It appears to need to come down 1-2" in the rear and 3-4" in the front. I need to do it inexpensively. If anyone can refer me to some kits they have used for both lowering and converting to disc brakes from original drums (front). 
Thanks folks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

First of all make sure a previous owner didn't install a rubber spring insulator at the top or bottom of the spring. My El Camino dropped an inch or so by just removing an insulator. 
Secondly, the springs may not be seated correctly which will also add height. The bottom end of the coil spring should just cover the hole in the lower control arm and the top should be seated correctly.
Lastly these cars were slightly high in the front to begin with. UMI and others have springs with either 1 or 2 inch drops.


----------



## jpalmer1717 (11 mo ago)

I just went out see if the front shocks were unseated or have an insulator and it's surprisingly difficult to see the top. It's so narrow I can't imagine it would be unseated. The bottoms are seated. One thing I did see was the shock being way off from center inside the spring. Is that normal?


----------



## PDub (Sep 8, 2019)

What are your measurements from the wheel well (highest point on the outside fendor) to the ground? My 67 GTO is about 26 inches on the back and about 26.5 inches in the front. As O52 mentioned, you can get some drop springs for the front for about $150 for a pair if you are looking to bring it down a few inches. You can search on Ebay or other online sources.


----------



## jpalmer1717 (11 mo ago)

Unfortunately I just got the whole car up on jack stands.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

That pic with the stock type rim/tire looks like the car took a hard hit to that passenger side. You may have a bent/twisted frame or non-factory front springs installed - look at the coil spring spacing on the '68 GTO photo I enclosed and your coil spring spacing. That is way too much space between the tire and wheel well.

Here is a photo I have in my collection - 1968 Tempest wagon.

Also, photo of 1968 spring and shock and you can see it does look close to the spring.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Stance is a squirrely thing. You can take all the precautions and still not get it just the way you want it the first time. First off, you need to access the situation on flat level ground. This will put all the normal weight of the car where it should be. Second...it's amazing what the lack of parts does to raise the car off it's suspension. It does not seem like much, but interior adds up and will lower the stance of the car, glass will add even more. You just don't know where this added weight will drop the car (mostly front OR mostly back???). I suggest you make sure what you have is installed properly and work on the rest of the car before spending any time on the stance. Stance is the LAST thing I dial in and it's rare you can dial it in on the first try. Your asking for the second try by changing anything now...the weight distribution is going to change before you are "finished".

My 67 front shocks are not centered in the springs, but they are not as far offset as yours. I have about 3/4" between the shock body and the inside of the spring coil. I would bet that after I rebuild the front suspension of my 140,ooo mile car...the shocks will get more centered due to fresh bushings all around. Put it all back on the ground, chock the rear wheels and jack up one front side, remove the wheel and take some good photos of the springs, top seat and bottom, and get back to this thread. While your there and have the lower a-arm hanging (having put a jack stand under the cross support bracket(not the lower a-arm), see if you have any play in the a-arm bushings by pushing fore and aft on the a-arms. A pry bar would help if you can find a place to leverage...if you can feel/see some slop...you have ALOT more that that due to it being in tight confines of the springs forces.

I've always wanted a classic WAGON! Enjoy! Welcome BTW.


----------



## jpalmer1717 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all the info. I remembered that I received some photos from the previous owner. I think the stance is pretty normal and my gravel parking area is way less level than I even thought.. BTW, stance first! Just kidding. Also, If anyone has any recommendations on inexpensive bucket seats, I'm in the market. Not going for stock anything. Also need a left side tail light lens, door skins, and a dash cover or replacement.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The car has some cool mojo. Needs a ton of elbow grease.. Good luck with it.


----------

